# Blume Farbe ändern?



## iGarfield (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo.

Also ich hab ein bild von ner blume, die ist in der mitte weis und die blüten sind rot. jetzt möchte ich aber diese blüten z.b. grau färben, ohne das die blüten ihre struktur und alles verlieren, wie mache ich dies



danke schon einmal für antworten.


----------



## Mark (18. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Der einfachste - von PS angebotene - Weg ist sicher mit dem Color-Replacement-Tool (weiß nicht, wie es im deutschen heißt, aber es ist der letzte, dritte "Stift/Pinsel").
Damit läßt sich z.B. die Mode: Hue ändern:
- ständig
- nach Definition einer "zu ersetzenden Farbe" - mit Toleranz
- oder durch "Austausch" der Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe

...alternativ: Handarbeit: Blüte selektieren und bearbeiten 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## iGarfield (18. Januar 2007)

perfekt, genau nach dem ich gesucht habe, danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Januar 2007)

Oder du gehst über das Sättigundstool (strg+U) weiß jetzt nicht wie das heißt. Dort entweder einfach bei Farbe den Schiebregler nach rechts oder links verschieben. Vorher natürlich nicht vergessen eine Auswahl oder Maske um den Bereich der geändert werden soll ziehen da sonst deine ganze Blume ihre Farbe verändert.

@Mark: Das Tool heißt wie im Englischen Farbeersetzen . 

Gruß


----------

